# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ~|| هل يجوز للحائض قراءة القران في رمضان بدون مس للمصحف ؟؟ ||~

## دلوعة زوجي

:Salam Allah: 

من المتعارف عليه شرعا أن قراءة القران للحائض لاتجوز ,, إلا في حالات الضرورة وبدون مساس للمصحف ,, 

سؤال يطرح نفسه في رمضان ’’ هل يجوز للحائض قراءة القران في رمضان بدون مس للمصحف ـ من النت مثلآ ـ فتتمكن بذلك من ختمه في هذا الشهر الفضيل ؟؟ ’’ 

أرجو الإجابة على تساؤلي بإجابة موثقة شرعا ’’ وألا تكون مجرد اراء ,, 

يزآآآآكن الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## ليل

يعطيج العافية أم راشد

الصراحة سؤال يا فوقته  :Smile: 

ونتريا الجواب الشافي

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

*حكم قراءة القرآن الكريم للحائض**هل يجوز للمرأة أن تقرأ القرآن الكريم في أيام عذرها؟ وهل لها أن تقرأ القرآن الكريم إذا أوت إلى النوم وتقرأ آية الكرسي بدون أن تلمس المصحف؟ نرجو من سماحة الشيخ أن يتفضل بإشباع هذا الموضوع حتى نكون فيه على بصيرة.* 




*الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله، أما بعد: فقد سبق أن تكلمت في هذا الموضوع غير مرة وبينت أنه لا بأس ولا حرج أن تقرأ المرأة وهي حائض أو نفساء ما تيسر من القرآن عن ظهر قلب؛ لأن الأدلة الشرعية دلت على ذلك وقد اختلف العلماء رحمة الله عليهم في هذا: فمن أهل العلم من قال: إنها لا تقرأ كالجنب واحتجوا بحديث ضعيف رواه أبو داود عن ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئا من القرآن)) وهذا الحديث ضعيف عند أهل العلم؛ لأنه من رواية إسماعيل بن عياش عن الحجازيين، وروايته عنهم ضعيفة.* 
*وبعض أهل العلم قاسها على الجنب قال: كما أن الجنب لا يقرأ فهي كذلك؛ لأن عليها حدثا أكبر يوجب الغسل، فهي مثل الجنب.* 
*والجواب عن هذا أن هذا قياس غير صحيح، لأن حالة الحائض والنفساء غير حالة الجنب، الحائض والنفساء مدتهما تطول وربما شق عليهما ذلك وربما نسيتا الكثير من حفظهما للقرآن الكريم، أما الجنب فمدته يسيرة متى فرغ من حاجته اغتسل وقرأ، فلا يجوز قياس الحائض والنفساء عليه، والصواب من قولي العلماء أنه لا حرج على الحائض والنفساء أن تقرأ ما تحفظان من القرآن، ولا حرج أن تقرأآ الحائض والنفساء آية الكرسي عند النوم، ولا حرج أن تقرأآ ما تيسر من القرآن في جميع الأوقات عن ظهر قلب، هذا هو الصواب، وهذا هو الأصل، ولهذا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عائشة لما حاضت في حجة الوداع قال لها: ((افعلي ما يفعل الحاج غير ألا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري)) ولم ينهها عن قراءة القرآن.* 
*ومعلوم أن المحرم يقرأ القرآن. فيدل ذلك على أنه لا حرج عليها في قراءته؛ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما منعها من الطواف؛ لأن الطواف كالصلاة وهي لا تصلي وسكت عن القراءة، فدل ذلك على أنها غير ممنوعة من القراءة ولو كانت القراءة ممنوعة لبينها لعائشة ولغيرها من النساء في حجة الوداع وفي غير حجة الوداع.* 
*ومعلوم أن كل بيت في الغالب لا يخلو من الحائض والنفساء، فلو كانت لا تقرأ القرآن لبينه صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس بيانا عاما واضحا حتى لا يخفى على أحد، أما الجنب فإنه لا يقرأ القرآن بالنص ومدته يسيرة متى فرغ تطهر وقرأ فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الله في كل أحيانه إلا إذا كان جنبا انحبس عن القرآن حتى يغتسل عليه الصلاة والسلام كما قال علي رضي الله عنه: كان عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يحجبه شيء عن القرآن سوى الجنابة وثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قرأ بعدما خرج من محل الحاجة، فقد قرأ وقال: هذا لمن ليس جنبا أما الجنب فلا ولا آية فدل ذلك على أن الجنب لا يقرأ حتى يغتسل.* 

*المصدر فتاوى ابن الباز*

----------


## فتاة راك

اتمنى الاخت طي السنين تحط لهم الرد الوااااافي 
وانا اقتنعت برد طي السنين الي طااافت

----------


## 8نوف8

حطيت لج فتوى في الموضوع الثاني ويخص التلفون 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
السؤال 

لدي سؤال بسيط حول حكم قراءة القرآن من أجهزة الهاتف النقالة التي بدأت تنتشر هذه الأيام، كما تعلمون هناك أجهزة هواتف نقالة حديثة توجد فيها من المميزات بحيث يمكنك تحميل القرآن الكريم كاملا -نصيا- فيها ويمكنك استعراض جميع السور والآيات وكأنك تتصفح المصحف الكريم وقد شاهدت أحدهم يتلو القرآن من خلال (هاتف نقّال) في المسجد رغم وجود مصاحف في هذا المسجد، فما الحكم في ذلك عموما؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 


فلا مانع من قراءة القرآن من الهاتف النقال، ما دام يقرأ بصورة صحيحة، والقارئ يقرأ مراعياً أحكام التلاوة وآدابها، وإنما تراعى هذه الآداب والأحكام إذا كان الهاتف تظهر على شاشته صفحات المصحف، ويقوم القارئ بمباشرتها بيده، أما عند إغلاقها أو إغلاق الهاتف، فلا يعتبر ذلك مصحفاً ولا يأخذ أحكامه، فالمصحف لا يسمى مصحفاً إلا إذا كان الكلام المكتوب فيه ظاهراً، فلو محي منه الكلام (القرآن) لم يعد مصحفاً، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 13677، علماً بأنه إذا قرأ دون أن يمس الشاشة التي يظهر عليها القرآن جاز له ذلك ما لم يكن جنباً. 

والله أعلم.

----------


## sakuradxb

على نور دبي في برنامج اسمه "لك الصمت" للشيخ الدكتور محمد العريفي.. سمعت هالسؤال وجوابه كان باختصار:
1) اما ان تلبس المراه قفازا او ما يعزلها عن لمس المصحف بيديها لتتمكن من قراءته
2) اما ان تقرا القران من كتب تفسير القران والتي تكون حاشيتها تستخدم لتفسيره حيث انها ليست بمصاحف.

ان شاء الله افدتكن ^^ ورمضان كريم.

----------


## بـركآن الغـلآ

جـــــزاكم الله خيــرا خواتي 

مشكورين

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب ايه}
*

----------


## StranG LOovE

مشكورات لانى كنت ابا اعرف بعد

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الصراحة ما اتوقع ربنا بيقول إنه شي وقت ما تقرين كتابه
و انا حتى يوم فيني الدورة اقرا من النت او من التلفون
و الاجر و الحساب عند ربنا و اهم شي النية السليمة 
الخالصة لوجه ربج = )*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يزآآآآآآآآكن الله خير الغآآآآآآآليآآآت
في موآزين حسنآآآآآآآتكن ان شآآآآآآآآء الله

كفيتن + وفيتن  :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## nuara111

الله ياازيكن كل خير خوااتي

----------


## روحي

يزاكن الله خير خواتي



يعني يستوي اكمل ختمتي وانا ........!
ولا لا ؟؟؟!..،

----------


## emy261

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

